

How the Best Brands Are Built - ejorgenson
https://medium.com/@ericjorgenson/why-the-best-brands-brand-builders-stand-out-evergreen-business-weekly-6-brand-2623a922d3bf

======
ejorgenson
The Brand Edition of Evergreen Business Weekly--a curated collection of the
best resources on one topic, each week.

